# Keep you paws crossed!!!!



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

You'll have to forgive my non-Havanese topic, but it IS a rescue, and I wanted to share with people who would be as excited as I am so.....

Background info:

I started with a Pomeranian. Got her as a TINY puppy and was SOOO in love with her! So when she LIED to me and INSISTED that she was lonely and NEEDED a friend, I broke down and adopted Tango (my Hav). This gave me two adorable, perfect (but I'm biased) girls.

All was good in the world for a few years. Then last winter, Lily wandered into our yard and adopted us. We tried for weeks to find her original owners or a new home for her, but apparently WE were her new home! Lily is a pit bull mix, and is about the sweetest dog I've ever met. She is SOO smart, extremely well behaved and very social even with other dogs (which can sometimes be iffy with any terrier).

The problem is that Lily is 2 now, VERY MUCH still a puppy and wants to PLAY PLAY PLAY PLAY PLAY PLAY PLAY. Both of my little girls are older (7 and 9) and not so into the rough play of a 60 lb teenager. Lily is VERY careful with them and is NOT the dominant dog in our house (that is actually my pom ound: ) but no matter how gentle she is, she's still too energetic for the other girls.

So..... we've been interviewing this dog

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12409108

to be a companion for Lily. They have had two playdates so far, and seem to be getting along VERY well. Laila is a bit smaller than Lily - probably around 40 lbs. But I think she will fill out a bit, and will probably gain 5-7 lbs once we get her home and on a regular schedule.

We have one final play date tomorrow, where they will spend all day together in doggie day care. If all goes well, we'll come home with TWO dogs tomorrow night!!!!

Laila is heartworm positive, so we'll have to take care of that. Then we'll enroll the two dogs in basic obedience class together, so we can work with them as a team. Normally I wouldn't worry about this as I have a good amount of experience dealing with dogs (even alpha breeds), but Laila is deaf, so I need help in learning how to work with her.

I'm so excited! Lily will be SOOO happy with a playmate!!!! :whoo:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Good luck, hope all goes well =) She's a beauty!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Ha ha ha...you sound like me.
We got Gracie...then the cat Moshe because well, Gracie needed a playmate...but the cat didn't like Gracie as much as Gracie liked him...so we got the kitten Micah to be a playmate for Moshe...only now, what about Gracie? Humm....what could be next?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good luck! You are sure going to have a house full!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Good luck! It's great that you have given all these dogs a wonderful home! Let us know how it goes.
Gina


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Good luck!! You'll have to share with me what doggie day care you take your pups to!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot of pups! lol You are probably right in looking for a companion for Lily. I love that it's your Pom who rules the roost. That is so often the case! lol 

I admire you for wanting to learn how to work with Laila. I'm sure there will be some challenges, but you sound like you know what you're doing. 

Good luck and let us know what happens!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Laila is SOOO sweet! She's just full of love and lots of kisses! Of course, her kisses will take much more getting used to than Tango's. Behind that big grin is a lot of slobber....:biggrin1:

I honestly didn't want one big dog, much less two. But we literally tried for MONTHS to rehome Lily. Nobody wanted her because she is a pit bull. We couldn't stand the thought of turning her over to a shelter. After about 6 months, it became apparent that we had found her a good new home..... 

I think that's so sad, when people classify all dogs as "bad" because of their breed. In the past I've owned a german shepard and an akita, both of which are labeled as "aggressive" breeds. I never had one lick of trouble with either dog, and it was all due to training. Now, I did get both of those dogs from reputable breeders after MUCH research, where I don't know a darn thing about Lily or Laila. But I still think it has more to do with the owner than with the dog. The biggest problem (IMO) is when people get a "mean" dog to "protect" them. That's just asking for trouble, and is SUCH a disservice to the poor dog, who is only trying to please their master. That just makes me uke:

Anyway.....:focus:

I just heard from the rescue organization, and it looks like we're all set to bring Laila home tomorrow, assuming their third day in a row together at daycare goes well. :whoo:

I am a bit apprehensive because she is deaf, but we'll just have to figure out how to train her. She's very eager to please, and I really don't think we'll have much trouble once we learn how to communicate.

Elizabeth, I've actually never used a day care before! We've been taking Lily to daycare so she can play with Laila while being supervised by professional trainers who can assess their behavior.

The rescue organization, doggie daycare, and obedience class that we'll be attending are all branches of the same organization and run by the same people. I know several people who have been daycare and obedience clients for several years, and have always spoken highly of this place.

www.parkcitiesobedienceschool.com

It is located on a side street between Greenville Avenue and the Hwy 75 access road. I think you said you're in Garland.... You would take Mockingbird to Greenville. Turn right on Greenville. There is a stoplight at SMU Blvd. Go through that stoplight, then take the very next left onto Dyer (this is where Ozona's is). Cross the RR tracks, and the building will be on your right.

I don't think they take walk-ins, though. They are pretty strict about who they let in. There is an application you have to fill out, and they sort of do an "interview" to make sure your dog will fit in well with the others.

I'm actually glad they do that - makes me feel good to know that they have background information on all of the dogs, as opposed to some places who will let in anybody with the only requirement being current vaccinations.

Also, this place has indoor and outdoor play areas, and separate pens for dogs based not only on size, but also on temperament. So the really energetic toy dogs are not mixed in with the more laid back toy dogs, even though they are the same size.

I've been very pleased so far. We'll be attending basic training there, and I'm also buying a "block" of daycare days. We play to take Lily and Laila in together once a week (forever, probably) to keep them socialized, because with a terrier that's VERY important.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like you've really prepared well for adding her to your household! You've given Laila a chance at a very happy life. I hope you will have pics of your pack playing together! Let us know how it goes today
Gina


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

You probably have your hands full today!!! Good luck!!

Thanks for the info. I graduated from SMU so I am always in that area! I'll have to check this place out...We might be planning a long trip out around the holidays and I want to make sure I keep Mimi somewhere where she and I would be comfortable. 

Hope to meet you in person soon!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I will post pics as soon as we get them all home!

Lily was SOOO excited this morning. She's apparently quite taken with daycare. I was getting ready, and she kept pacing between me and the back door. When I picked up my purse, she just stared at my with her big puppy eyes asking if she could PLEASE go with me again today! It was so cute!

I've had some very extensive conversations with two of the trainers at the rescue organization, and it looks like we're all set to pick them up tonight!!!!!

Elizabeth, I'm very comfortable with this place. And I'm pretty picky - I usually hire a housesitter when I'm out of town because it's less disruption for the pups. But I would leave my dogs here, no problem!

Yes, we'll have to get a Hav (and Pom) playdate together soon!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am very excited for you - I will be waiting for pictures


----------

